
My Friends Trained a Computer to Speak in a Completely Humanlike Voice - ccantana
https://stewfortier.com/blog/2019/7/7/my-friends-trained-a-computer-to-speak-in-a-completely-humanlike-voice-demos-included
======
ksaj
It still sounds like people talking through an autotuner, and it has that
voice synth scrunchy static fuzz following it as well. It sounds like a better
version of espeak with mbrola in that regard.

Quite good nonetheless.

